# Mini & GTechniq C4



## old grey steve (Aug 1, 2012)

Gentleman & Ladies wonder if you can enlighten me regarding the following, I've used GTechniq products for some years and think its great.

Having always followed the guideines re cleaing with Isopropyl Alchohol before application, using GTechniq's applicator pads for applying the product it should be plain sailig if the rules are followed and I've never come accross any issues as such in the 3 or so years I've used the product, however the wife's Mini has caused me a problem as I hope you can see.





the finish is as you can see truly awful on my BMW you can see in the reflections and my previous BMW 3 series where it was used on the bumper plastic and front grill I never had any issues at all and the same level of care IMO was used but clearly in my eyes something has gone wrong, which I suspect is 100% down to me as the product clearly wouldn't do this without being "contaminated" in some way or another.

Therefore appreciate views on how the the issue in the above pictures have come about, whether perhaps it might of been effected by the brand of Isopropyl Alchohol I used and how the disaster that pictured above can be rescued

Thanks for reading

Steve


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The way it's gone patchy like that would lead me to think that parts have not been bonding. Maybe something left behind on the trim still after your IPA wipe down?


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

difficult to see as the pics are not great but I would hazard a guess that you have excess product that has crystallised which show as white patches. if you can take some close up pics of the surface I should be able to tell.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

iv got the the same problem with my clubman,will try and take a picture also


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

gtechrob said:


> difficult to see as the pics are not great but I would hazard a guess that you have excess product that has crystallised which show as white patches. if you can take some close up pics of the surface I should be able to tell.


To be fair rob would know I've spent about £150 on gtechniq stuff but I'm yet to get c4


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Managed to get some photos,you can see the front bumper trim looks ok next to the arch which looks grey/white also patches on the rear arch
Front trim/arch















rear arch


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

I had this on my boxster. Ipa'd it and got it very clean but it was patchy at best. Another Gtechniq product that went in the bin. Before anyone pipes up saying I should have reported it to rob I did when I was unimpressed with another product and heard nothing back, so why would I with this one?

Happy to get pics as the trim still hasn't returned to normal about 6 months later


----------



## old grey steve (Aug 1, 2012)

tightlines said:


> Managed to get some photos,you can see the front bumper trim looks ok next to the arch which looks grey/white also patches on the rear arch
> Front trim/arch
> 
> 
> ...


Yep looks very similar to those shown here I had a look the other day again it looks like it may have as Rob has stated excess product on it that has crystallised, if thats the case that's my shout but the applicator pad wasn't soaking in the stuff IMO, as I tried to make the whole bottle last and it done my old BMW bumpers, front centre grill, the Mini and I had stuff to spare.

But when you look at it it looks white, patchy I guess therefore how would I get the stuff off and get the plastic back to nature so to speak so that it can be re treated?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

has anyone got a answer to remove c4


----------



## old grey steve (Aug 1, 2012)

The only thing I can possibly think of is perhaps due to the textured plastic and the C4 going on (using the correct applicator after thoroughly cleaning using Isopropyl Alcohol that when buffing off with a microfibres cloth residues collected and flaked off. hence the crystallisation comment made by Rob.

All I want to do now is to find out how to remove the C4 to return plastic to standard form then I'll happily re clean and re apply the C4 as this is the only drama I've ever had with it.

Hopefully some removal advise will get this all sorted


----------



## old grey steve (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll try in a moment Rob to get some pics over(close ups)having seen them I can see what I've done the thing I'd want to know is how to remove the C4 to get me back to zero so that I can re apply


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

hi steve - got the pics - no bother if you prefer to post them on here as hopefully others can gain something.

from the close ups it looks like excess product that has cured and crystallised to a white powder in the "valleys" of your textured trim.

my recommendation to cure would be to brush with a stiff brush with our panel wipe to remove.

then for reapplication i would recommend spreading and then removing excess after applying to each section with a mf cloth.

let me know if you need further assistance.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

SiGainey said:


> I had this on my boxster. Ipa'd it and got it very clean but it was patchy at best. Another Gtechniq product that went in the bin. Before anyone pipes up saying I should have reported it to rob I did when I was unimpressed with another product and heard nothing back, so why would I with this one?
> 
> Happy to get pics as the trim still hasn't returned to normal about 6 months later


apologies for not replying - as mentioned elsewhere we are at the end of a phone if you need us.

if you have similar issues of white residue then it's more than likely to be a similar issue. we have coated many scuttle panels on boxsters and 996s and so long as the product gets wiped away, they have all turned out great.


----------



## old grey steve (Aug 1, 2012)

gtechrob said:


> hi steve - got the pics - no bother if you prefer to post them on here as hopefully others can gain something.
> 
> from the close ups it looks like excess product that has cured and crystallised to a white powder in the "valleys" of your textured trim.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob your panel wipe will remove the residue then and put me back on a level footing?


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

old grey steve said:


> THanks Rob your panel wipe will remove the residue then and put me back on a level footing?


should do - plus a relatively stiff brush and a fair bit of elbow grease


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice on how to remove, looks like I'm buy some panel wipe


----------



## old grey steve (Aug 1, 2012)

Me too I'll have a look a little later but thanks Rob for the heads up, but I will as I've been pleased with the product on my other cars be buying some more


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

A water spot remover and a soft brush works great.


----------

